# Lorne Lofsky...an amazing Canadian jazz guitarist



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

We were entertained by the Lorne Lofsky Trio this evening at the Jazz Room in Waterloo.

It was certainly a huge personal highlight for me to see such a famous Canadian jazz guitarist perform live.

The drummer, Ted Warren, and (acoustic) bass player,Kieran Overs, were superb musicians.

His gear consisted of this Ibanez Roadstar II guitar (a great jazz box if you have his skills), a cable and an old, orange Roland Cube.











With Oscar Peterson...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Saw him several years ago, very entertaining and classy player.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I've said it before. I love this forum because of the different directions the membership steers us. two days ago I'm watching a resonator accompanied by spoons and today jazz. While I'm not a huge jazz fan...yet...maybe a New Years resolution is in order. That must have been some evening watching him perform.

[video]


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

leftysg said:


> While I'm not a huge jazz fan...yet...maybe a New Years resolution is in order. That must have been some evening watching him perform.


Take you time getting into jazz. Be a 'jazz tourist'. Go everywhere within the genre and stop for a visit. I would certainly suggest spending a bit of time listening to some Miles Davis at some point.

Watching Lorne Lofsky was certainly very special for me. It is a small venue and there were only about 30-40 people attending last evening.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Used to see him now and then in TO a long time ago.

Edit:

Innaresting - about an hour after I posted this Lorne showed up in my FB page as a someone I might know...lol


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I learned to appreciate Jazz when I took Contemporary music in Grant Mac here in Edmonton. Still not a big fan but @greco is right. There's a lot of different avenues to hear so Take Five and check em out. I more prefer the Fusion side of it as a person more influenced by the Rock genre myself. Some of the Standards are just fantastic as well of course.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I love all guitar and would love to know more jazz. I literally learned one or two licks ages ago. They were made more palatable by having a blues flavour.

Despite Lorne's great playing, I really do think he needs a more suited guitar. However, if he's after a different jazz tone, that's certainly different.

Here's one lick from way back that I couldn't do now for the life of me. I loved this es-339


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> I more prefer the Fusion side of it as a person more influenced by the Rock genre myself.


I have been listening to a lot of 'Weather Report' recently. Wonderful!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> Despite Lorne's great playing, I really do think he needs a more suited guitar. However, if he's after a different jazz tone, that's certainly different.


Thanks for posting your video. I remember you showing me how you played "Misty" (?) at Riff Wrath's.

A bit like Ed Bickert...not a traditionalist when it comes to guitars...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Thanks for posting your video. I remember you showing me how you played "Misty" (?) at Riff Wrath's.
> 
> A bit like Ed Bickert...not a traditionalist when it comes to guitars...
> 
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@adcandour Using a Tele for jazz was made "famous" by Ed Bickert. 
Apologies if this bit of trivia is well known to you.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm embarrassed to say that somewhere in the late 70's, one or two bandmates and I went to George's Spaghetti House on Queen St. in Toronto to see a jazz act, and I can't for the life of me remember whether it was Lofsky or Bickert on guitar. I know it was _one_ of them; I just can't remember which.


----------

